# The Best and Worst Pickup Lines



## Darla (Jun 11, 2009)

Chatting about this today at work. (Ain't work grand!) 

One of the guys was talking about pickup lines or how they rarely worked. Have you heard some (Or been told some) Good Ones?? do tell

Meanwhile here are some ones that you might not have heard.







*The Best Ones (TOP TEN)*

*Number 10*

*"Excuse me, is this seat taken?"*

Innocent, charming and polite. It is not always safe to assume that a woman sitting next to an empty chair is alone. Your consideration of the fact that she may be saving a seat for someone shows that you have class. What makes this an effective pickup line is the fact that its unobtrusive and gives her the opportunity to invite you to join her if she is alone.

*Number 9*

*"Would you like to dance?"*

Hopefully you have enough rhythm in your pants to actually dance. If you impress her with your skills, you might just find yourself at the bar talking about music, the DJ or even the venue. This is among the most effective pickup lines because women like to dance, and if you shuffle your feet right, you might end up doing a tongue tango or the horizontal shuffle.

*Number 8*

*"Can I interest you in a glass ofâ€¦?"*

Insert the type of beverage for which the occasion calls. In most cases, we are speaking of an event or gathering that calls for a glass of wine or a pina colada, and if youâ€™re in college, a beer. If itâ€™s a toned-down occasion, you might offer a soda or lemonade. No matter where you are, this is one of our favorite pickup lines because it affords us the opportunity to display our skills as a connoisseur without being overt about it.

*Number 7*

*"Do you come here often? I could use your opinion about somethingâ€¦"*

Before that gulp of beer comes out your nose, hold on. We know that this one sounds like a cheesy pickup line, but you can make it work for you. If you are having a hard time choosing a dish, a beverage or even an article of clothing that best suits you, this is the time to solicit the help of a woman who may happen to frequent the place in question. If you utilize her choice and opinion as a topic of conversation, youâ€™ll see that this is among the most effective pickup lines on the planet.

We have some more effective pickup lines to help you break the iceâ€¦

*Number 6*

*"Excuse me; can you help me withâ€¦?"*

Hereâ€™s where you can come up with a light task for her to help you with, such as winning a bet among friends, naming a song that is playing or even ordering a drink. This will make her feel as though you are interested in her and appreciative of her feedback, opinion or selection. Requesting her assistance gives her a non-verbal indication that youâ€™re impressed with her appearance and ultimately states that her answer is valued.

*Number 5*

*"Donâ€™t you find this placeâ€¦?"*

Insert a word that best describes how you feel about the venue, such as classy, cool, chic, or off the hook. Hopefully, she will share the same opinion, which will ultimately lead to further conversation about the ambiance, the decor and places you have encountered that have similar attributes. Donâ€™t, however, complain; doing so will dampen her mood and turn her off faster than an Eddie Murphy movie.

*Number 4*

*"You look like you might be interested in some great conversation."*

If you say this with the right tone and with enough attitude, itâ€™ll put a smile on her face. While this effective pickup line helps you break the ice, it also spontaneously creates a topic to discuss. This could be anything from food to wine or from a current event to the venue. Be sure that youâ€™re as willing to listen as you are to talk, and remember to keep it light and great, which is exactly what you offered.

*Number 3*

*"Would you like an escort to yourâ€¦"*

When you notice a woman walking alone -- perhaps to her table, an elevator or even the bar -- it is always a nice gesture to politely offer her a sense of security. At the same time, it is highly likely that she wonâ€™t be walking very far, so exhibiting your charm will be essential to your attempt to break the ice once youâ€™ve delivered your effective pickup line.

*Number 2*

*"Wow! I really like that (insert item of clothing or fragrance) youâ€™re wearing."*

Women put great effort into preparing an ensemble that best reflects how they feel and how they want to be perceived by admirers. As such, your compliment tells her that her efforts did not go unnoticed. This small gesture will boost her confidence and earn you all access to front-row conversation. We suggest that you do a little research and arm yourself with tidbits of info relating to womenâ€™s fashion so that you will appear sincere while you exercise this highly effective pickup line.

*Number 1*

*"I just thought you should know that you have a really niceâ€¦"*

Sure, you could say something derogatory, but that would likely get you a slap across the face. But, complimenting features such as her smile, eyes or nose can go a long way in making a woman open up enough to converse with you. Who says flattery gets you nowhere? The key is to make sure that you are genuine about your observation -- women can tell when a guy is trying to lay it on thick just to get close.

*Maybe not so GOOD*?


 
*Can I buy you a drink? I promise it will make me look better. *
*Did you fart? Because you blew me away **
*



*You must be in a wrong place - the Miss Universe contest is over there. **
*



*Was that an earthquake or did u just rock my world? **
*



*I may not be a genie but I can make your dreams come true **
*



*Are you a magnet cuz im attracted to you **
*



*Does this rag smell like chloroform to you? **
*



*I wish you were DSL so I could get high-speed access. **
*



*I know its not Christmas, but Santa's lap is always ready. **
*



*Baby your like a student and I am like a math book, you solve all my problems **
*



*"Why does it feel like the most beautiful girl in the world is in this room?" **
*



*Can I take a picture of you, so I can show Santa just what I want for Christmas. **
*



*Do you have any raisins? No? How about a date?*
*I was blinded by your beauty so I'm going to need your name and number for insurance reasons.*
*I'm sorry, were you talking to me? Her: No. Well then, please start.*
*I know I dont have a chance, but I just wanted to hear an angel talk.*
*Roses are red, violets are blue, how would you like it if I came home with you?*
*Hey I just realized this, but you look a lot like my next girlfriend.*
*Are your legs tired, because you've been running through my mind all day long. **
*



*Are you lost? Because heaven's a long way from here.*
*POOF! (What are u doing?) I'm here, where are your other two wishes?*
*I hope you know CPR, because you take my breath away.*
*Girl, you better have a license, cuz you are driving me crazy!*
*If you were the new burger at McDonalds you would be the Mcgorgeous!*
*Do you have the time? (she gives you the time) No, the time to write my number down .*
*Let's make like a fabric softener and snuggle.*
*Are you an interior decorator? When I saw you the room became beautiful.*
*Hello, I'm a thief, and I'm here to steal your heart.**
Is that top felt? [No] Would you like it to be? *

*
*



*Apart from being sexy, what do you do for a living?*
*Is your last name Gillete cause your the best a man can get.*
*Are you a parking ticket? (What?) You got fine written all over you.*
*I'm invisible. (Really?) Can you see me? (Yes) How about tomorrow night?*
*You can fall off a building, you can fall out a tree, but baby, the best way to fall is in love with me.*
*I have never had a dream come true until the day that I met you.*
*You look life my first wife! (how many have you had?) none.*
*Do you have a sunburn, or are you always this hot?*
*I'm addicted to yes, and I'm allergic to no. So what's it gonna be?*
*If I could rearrange the alphabet, I'd put U and I together.*
*Turn to the girl sitting next to you at the bar and say... "I'm not really this tall....I'm sitting on my wallet."*
*This is a test of the emergency pickup line service. **
*



*eeeeeeeeeep. If you had been any less beautiful, you would have just heard a bad pickup line.*


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2009)

Love the bad pick up lines!

I remember being with a friend, in college. She was a very pretty girl and was constantly being hit on.

One day this guy walks up to her and ask her for the time.

She just laughed at him and told him to look at his watch.

He then said that it doesn't hurt to try...then walked away. Shot down in flames...


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 11, 2009)

I just got a lame one yesterday at the laundromat. The man asks me "excuse me, how much are the washers?" It was horrible, I mean, can he not read, or better yet - ASK SOMEONE WHO WORKS THERE? lol


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2009)

I was 16 working as a cashier and two guys, obviously older than my own dad, asked how old I was. I told them and they say "Ooh whee! I'll check back with you in two years and show you how to bend in ways you've never known." BARF! I heard tons of bad ones working as a cashier.

Even worse, I used to work at the service desk behind the counter at the same store and I was 7 months pregnant and just starting to show that I was indeed pregnant and not chunky. I'm very short and this guy would not leave me alone and kept asking me out and I told him I was married and not interested. I assumed he could see the belly but it wasn't until my coworker asked me to move to the side to get something from underneath the counter that he saw it, turned insanely red in the face and left.


----------



## Darla (Jun 11, 2009)

Those stories are just lame, absolutely nothing clever about any of those!

I found some more really bad ones (no i never tried any of these!)


Baby, I'm no Fred Flintstone, but I can make your Bedrock!




Hi, the voices in my head told me to come over and talk to you.




When I first saw you, I knew we could win the Stanley Cup in tonsil hockey. (that one i thought Carolyn would like)




Do I know you? (No.) That's a shame, I'd sure like to.




Can you help the homeless? Please take me home with you.
I hope you know CPR, cuz you take my breath away!




If i said you had a beautiful chest, would you hold it against me?




Oh my sweet darling! For a moment I thought I had died and gone to heaven. Now I see that I am very much alive, and heaven has been brought to me.



(What do you think too over top?)


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes Darla, a bit over the top.

I'm old fashioned - I like it when he says hello flashs me a nice smile.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 12, 2009)

I got the pickup line listed in the original post. The "Are you a parking ticket? B/c you have fine written all over you." I busted up laughing, b/c I thought the guy was joking. He wasnt.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 12, 2009)

Sooo lame But seriously funny!!

Ive heard Is your name cambel Cuz your Mmm Mmm Good..............I was like omg thats stupid lol

This one time in the mall This guy ran to me &amp; said "Oh hey do you remember me? Your name is Stephanie right?" I Laughed &amp; said "No its not &amp; you know its not, But nice try" He said " Aw man It was a pretty good try right?" I laughed and walked away as fast as i could lol


----------

